# Does anyone know where can I find stuff like this?



## test84 (Jul 1, 2008)

like this:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/ani...ie/fight8pk.gif

and what are they called?
I have 3 of them and really are breath taking, I wondered if I can find more and GBAtemp is the place to ask!


----------



## test84 (Jul 18, 2008)

*self bumper*


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 18, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> *self bumper*




looks like a Pivot Stickfigure Animation  google and download *Pivot Stickfigure Animator * and make yer own then just colorise it


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 18, 2008)

quick sample I made with that Pivot program... yes, I know, it's stupid, but kinda funny...


----------



## test84 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thnx for replies but I'm after name of these hand drawn animations that I provided a sample at first post, not vector based program made ones.


----------



## Yugge (Jul 19, 2008)

Google xiao xiao, that's the source


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 28, 2008)

in Korea it's called easytoons...


```
http://pds9.cafe.daum.net/download.php?grpid=nIUr&fldid=EaqW&dataid=5143&fileid=1&regdt=20051225142620&disk=21&grpcode=jhdwow83&dncnt=N&.gif
http://pds6.cafe.daum.net/image/3/cafe/2007/06/03/22/48/4662c6ae8540d
http://blog.daum.net/semotoy/10688875?srchid=BR1http%3A%2F%2Fblog.daum.net%2Fsemotoy%2F10688875
http://pds35.cafe.daum.net/image/41/cafe/2007/05/16/21/09/464af48bf2374&.gif
```
copy and paste

One of the most famous makers are
SkyWorker - 353
???????..  - 350
Ex. ???™ - 296
??? - 233
??!! - 155
???? - 150
Legend Killer - 144
?? - 143
toonhistory - 125
???? - 109
(name and # of creations)
not that these are just usernames, not their real names..


----------



## test84 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## test84 (Jul 28, 2008)

WOW, THATS WHAT I WANTED!
GIVE ME MOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR1


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 29, 2008)

```
http://blog.naver.com/hckim78947?Redirect=Log&logNo=10026089971
```
why don't you go look it up in google..
type in something like easytoon animation..


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 8, 2008)

(this guy is getting high from stick figue death..?)
Try www.sfdt.com the stick figure death theatre. classic.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 8, 2008)

This place has lots of _really_ good ones:
http://groups.msn.com/Pivotanimation/intermediate.msnw

Like this:


----------



## Quanno (Aug 11, 2008)

I while ago i made a few too.
This one was my best (my opinion)




You should definitly try droidz.org
they have very good tutorials!


----------



## strata8 (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ You're good! Look at my topic and compare mine to yours


----------



## Quanno (Aug 11, 2008)

thank ya. Could you post a link to that topic?


----------



## strata8 (Aug 11, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=99565

See?


----------



## Quanno (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool. I already posted on it. You should check my thread. Link is in your thread


----------



## dawn.wan (Aug 11, 2008)

i logged on for the 1st time in a month to post this.. didnt even remember my s/n

WWW.STICKDEATH.COM


----------

